# power for turkey



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I now a lot about pellet gun and was wondering how much power wood be needed to kill one. I Have a 1250 with gamo rapter pellets


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

dont think its even legal

but i would use hollow tips


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

where i live the sheif said we cood take them if they were disroying things 
I live in the contry in calaforna


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

gray squirrel said:


> where i live the sheif said we cood take them if they were disroying things I live in the contry in calaforna


You still must obtain a depredation permit issued by the department of fish and game. They will inspect the damage you claim is being done. If a permit is warranted the permit will be issued with instructions of firearms you can use, when you can use it, and where you can use it. If you then shoot one you must tag it and turn it into the F&G department for disposal. You can pretty much be assured they aren't going to let you use a pellet gun.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> where I live the sheriff said we could take them if they were destroying things
> I live in the country in California


 :wink:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gohon said:


> You still must obtain a depredation permit issued by the department of fish and game. They will inspect the damage you claim is being done. If a permit is warranted the permit will be issued with instructions of firearms you can use, when you can use it, and where you can use it. If you then shoot one you must tag it and turn it into the F&G department for disposal. You can pretty much be assured they aren't going to let you use a pellet gun.


Gosh I sure hate goverment, but thats another thread!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Gosh I sure hate goverment, but thats another thread!!!


 :lol: Don't forget he's in California............ most states aren't as pissy about those things. When I lived out there it got (still is) so bad I just about gave up hunting. Every county has their own laws as to transporting firearms.......... talk about a nightmare.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Funny you say you almost gave up hunting, seems like these laws are put in place to do just that!!! HMMMMM :eyeroll:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

If it's legal, and you ever do get permission, know this:

Raptors will be way too light. If you have to use specialty pellets, get some Predator Pellets ( www.predatorpellets.com ) They expand and fragment extremely well. Second choice would be Beeman Gold-Coated hollowpoints. They don't fragment, but they hit pretty hard.

Where you want to aim is the head, or right below it on the neck. Under no circumstances should you aim at the body with any type of pellet gun.

:sniper:


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

i have a remington genesis 22. call i use rapters and sometimes ballistics the rapters work great so do the ballisticks


----------

